# [SOLVED] Computer doesnt boot blinking yellow light.



## quangvu45 (Sep 3, 2011)

When i turned on the computer it doesn't turn on instead the power button blinked yellow over and over.

My pc is a Dell XPS 410
here the part
1DJ301Kit, Mouse, Universal Serial Bus, 2BTN, Optical, Lead Free Black1DT240Card, Graphics, 7300, Low Encryption, MRMGA10, 22X8388Dual In-Line Memory Module, 512667M, 64X64, 8, 240, 2RX81HF730Display, Flat Panel Display, 20W2007WFP, Black, Dell Americas Organization1KJ293Assembly, Panel, Filler, Floppy Drive, TANK, Precision Workstation1DY654Kit, Software, Works, 8.5, Office TRIAL, English1JF495Modem, V.92, Data Fax, Internal SON2, Lead Free, Dell Americas Organization1MY531Assembly, DVD+/-RW..., 16, TSST SATA, Black1JX718HARD DRIVE..., 250G, S2, 7.2K, 3.5, WD-HAWK0149DFINFORMATION..., PREPARATION MATERIAL..., DEVIATION..., PRECISION WORKSTATION..., INCREASE..., #21TH659PLACEMAT..., GETTING STARTED..., DIMENSION..., EXTREME PERFORMANCE SYSTEM..., 4101YH251GUIDE..., OWNER..., DIMENSION..., EXTREME PERFORMANCE SYSTEM..., 410, ENGLAND/ENGLISH...1HU608Kit, Software, Norton Internet Security, 2007, 15MTH, English1RH659Keyboard, 104, UNIVERSAL SERIAL BUS..., UNITED STATES..., Black, DARFON ELECTRONICS, CORP...1JW762Kit, Software, Overpack, VHP32 Digital Video Disk Drive English1UH837Kit, Speaker, 12V, AS501, Nmb Black001323INFORMATION..., NO ITEM1DH108ASSEMBLY..., CHASSIS..., DIMENSION..., 9200/410, PWA INTEGRATED...1JX144Processor, 6300, 1.86, 2M, Core Duo-conroe, Burn 21NJ131INSTRUCTION..., DEVIATE CHAS L6 TO L5.51XP850Assembly, Heatsink, Shroud, MATRIX TANK DESKTOP...


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

*Re: Computer doesnt boot blinking yellow light.*

Often a blinking amber power light on a Dell is a power supply failing.
Dell troubleshooting power lights

Do you have access to a digital voltmeter to test with?
 Test Your Power Supply 


I'm going to move this to the PSU section.


----------



## quangvu45 (Sep 3, 2011)

*Re: Computer doesnt boot blinking yellow light.*



wrench97 said:


> Often a blinking amber power light on a Dell is a power supply failing.
> Dell troubleshooting power lights
> 
> Do you have access to a digital voltmeter to test with?
> ...


i dont have a power tester and it still not working


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

*Re: Computer doesnt boot blinking yellow light.*

Do you have or can you borrow a known working PSU to try?


----------



## quangvu45 (Sep 3, 2011)

*Re: Computer doesnt boot blinking yellow light.*



Tyree said:


> Do you have or can you borrow a known working PSU to try?


i dont have or can brrow one


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

*Re: Computer doesnt boot blinking yellow light.*

Then the only other solution would be to take to PC shop for testing.


----------



## quangvu45 (Sep 3, 2011)

*Re: Computer doesnt boot blinking yellow light.*

could it be a short circuit in the motherboard?


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

*Re: Computer doesnt boot blinking yellow light.*



quangvu45 said:


> could it be a short circuit in the motherboard?


Possible but not probably. The PSU is the most likely suspect is the PSU.


----------



## quangvu45 (Sep 3, 2011)

*Re: Computer doesnt boot blinking yellow light.*

I went to best buy and got a new power supply it working now but the computer is making a loud grining noise and is very slow i make a new post soon.


----------



## quangvu45 (Sep 3, 2011)

*Re: Computer doesnt boot blinking yellow light.*

here the new case link http://www.techsupportforum.com/for...rom-the-computer-and-is-very-slow-598988.html


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

You never answered wrench 97's question in that thread. 


wrench97 said:


> What brand/model power supply did you get at Best Buy?


----------

